# Help me with my battery rack :)



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

I've got a build going involving a Warhorse and a pair of Digital Designs 9515 in a 04 Suburban. Part of this build requires me to build this insane battery rack for, get this, eight Deka Intimidator 9a31 batteries. All this is going in the area previously occupied by the spare tire. Well, here is what I got and you tell me what you think.

Here we are looking down on the setup.









Looking from the bottom up. 









Here is a close up of the hanger. The tangerine pieces are 1/4" plate. The gray angles are 1-1/2" x 1-1/2" by 1/8" thick angle irons. The hangers are held in place to the frame rails with two 1/2" bolts on the side and a 3/4 bolt through the bottom of the frame rail.









Here is a close up from the bottom up. The hangers attach to the bottom of the battery rack with four 1/2" bolts per side. 









Chime in now or forever hold your piece.


----------

